# ACHTUN!NG | Introducing the brand new Hartmann HTTRS Wheel



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Achtuning is proud to introduce yet another brand new wheel from Hartmann, the HTTRS! Currently available in just the one size of 19x8.5 and a 38mm offset, several VW and Audi applications can certainly benefit from the simple, yet elegant styling of Hartmann's HTTRS Wheel. As with every new wheel, Achtuning is offering introductory 10% off pricing for a limited time!
 
Hartmann HTTRS
* 19x8.5 et38 - List Price: $285 | Introductory Sale Price: $256
To order, simply click on the wheel image above and it will guide you to our online catalog or give us a call at 425.895.0000. Post up or contact us directly if you have any questions. For your convenience, we have included an example of the Hartmann HTTRS on Audi's B8 A4. More on-car pictures will be updated to our online gallery as soon as we get them!


----------



## brucemc (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Introducing the brand new Hartmann HTTRS Wheel ([email protected]!NG)*

Does it come with gray spokes and silver trim?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Currently being offered in just the one size and finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

